# easiest image editing software for Mac



## Scott (Dec 15, 2008)

Was is the easiest decent image editing software for the Mac? Example of the things I want to be able to do include:

> Remove everything surrounding a person in a photograph or image
> Combine image (for example take the person mentioned above and put him against a different background)
> Add text to an image in a way that blends in with the background (not just a white square rectangle with text in it)

Thanks!


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have a Mac, but you might look at Gimp ... it is freeware and can do about anything you can imagine.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Dec 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> Was is the easiest decent image editing software for the Mac? Example of the things I want to be able to do include:
> 
> > Remove everything surrounding a person in a photograph or image
> > Combine image (for example take the person mentioned above and put him against a different background)
> ...



I never tried Gimp, I use Photoshop. Extracting portions of an image really isn't an "easy" task, it's simple - but I don't know if there are any "easy" software programs that would do that. For example, Photoshop has several "magic" tools that may help make this easy, but it depends upon the actual background one is trying to remove - which can change the outcome and usability of those tools and leave one with the old extraction method, which can be quite tedious.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 16, 2008)

There are simpler, less expensive software packages on the market, but they usually led me to want to bang me head against the wall. Photoshop has been the market leader for a reason, but can take a while to learn. A limited edition is available that greatly reduces the cost and likely won't reduce the functions you need. I primarily ran into some difficulties using the limited edition in handling files from other types of programs (GIS) and in some final preparations for getting a publication camera-ready for a printer.

A Corel program called "Knockout" is supposed to help you remove foreground figures from cluttered backgrounds fairly readily and will function as a plug-in to other image editing programs including Photoshop. I don't have it now, but I think it might be on its way via a generous husband

Gimp is, as others have mentioned, available as open source and is very powerful. I haven't found it to be very intuitive, particularly in handling selections. Nor have I found many useful shortcut features that I'm used to, such as being able to use a keyboard stroke to switch temporarily between related tools. One of these days I'd like to be able to give Gimp a more extensive trial, but it's gonna take time that I don't presently have.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 16, 2008)

Photoshop is the best, but Gimp is free (open source), and does the same stuff -- and on a Mac (I'm running Leopard on a G4 iBook).


----------



## sastark (Dec 16, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> There are simpler, less expensive software packages on the market, but they usually led me to want to bang me head against the wall. Photoshop has been the market leader for a reason, but can take a while to learn. A limited edition is available that greatly reduces the cost and likely won't reduce the functions you need. I primarily ran into some difficulties using the limited edition in handling files from other types of programs (GIS) and in some final preparations for getting a publication camera-ready for a printer.



I work in GIS. Just curious, what sort of problem(s) did you run into? Image format (MrSID)? Image size (I know aerials can get very large)?


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 16, 2008)

It was GIS-generated maps saved as EPS files; raster vs. vector graphics problem. A full Photoshop would have handled it. Illustrator would have been ideal, but that's another pile of money


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2009)

I downloaded Gimp but there is no tutorial and it is not intuitive for me. Any recommendations on learning it? Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2009)

Image masking the way you're talking about is usually a specialty tool. Photoshop and other have the ability to knock out a background but when you're dealing with hair and color contamination, you really need to have a product dedicated to that task. I have Mask Pro 4 - a plugin for Photoshop that works quite nicely and costs less than other image knockout offerings.


----------



## Casey (Feb 12, 2009)

Scott said:


> I downloaded Gimp but there is no tutorial and it is not intuitive for me. Any recommendations on learning it? Thanks


http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html

The GIMP is powerful software when you learn to use it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 12, 2009)

Casey: Thanks, that book is what I need.


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Photoshop*

Photoshop is the best. Bargins are to be had if one looks for them. ebay?


----------

